# 522 - View Local Channels Via External Antenna



## denkbar (Nov 10, 2005)

Since digital sub-channels recently became available in our area, there are some I want to view. Have 2 DVR's - 622 and 522. I plugged an external antenna into the 522's "TV Antenna/Cable In" port as instructed in the 522 manual, but do not see any local channels other than the non-sub-channel one's I already have through the Dish antenna.

On my 622, when there is a "Scan for Channels" menu option that discovers the local channels, including the sub-channels when an external antenna is plugged in.

The 522 menu doesn't have this "scan" option, and its manual does not have any information on how to view Over the Air inputs (or at least I can't find it).

Could someone please tell me how to view them on the 522? - Thanks


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The 522/625 does not have an OTA tuner. The antenna in port is pass-through only, a convenience for those with no video input on their TV.


----------



## denkbar (Nov 10, 2005)

Thank you for the information. Gives me an incentive to replace the TV (16 years old) with a modern one and get another 622 - I guess its a 722 now.


----------

